
IEEE Spectrum 2017 Top Programming Languages - ingve
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-2017-top-programming-languages
======
myth_drannon
More useful is their focus on jobs side:

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/top-
programming-...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/top-programming-
languages-2017-focus-on-jobs)

~~~
kronos29296
No fun in that. Every list has Java at the top followed by C, C++ and
Javascript. Maybe Python or C# next (cuz Microsoft). Every Job oriented
programming language list for the last few years.

~~~
pjmlp
I have focused on JVM, CLR and C++ the last 20 years.

Of course I also used many other programming languages throughout my studies
and career.

The fun is more what we build, not with what.

For example, the cool thing in a recent project was taking measurements from
medical data readers used by health care laboratory robots.

The programming language wasn't relevant for the experience.

~~~
kronos29296
The fun part is about the list not the languages themselves. Benchmarks,
reviews and rankings are just the perfect time killers for me but job oriented
lists have nothing new to say for now.

~~~
pjmlp
Ah, sorry for misunderstanding it.

------
panste
I am surprised that R is so high up.

~~~
TwoFactor
I had the same thought. It's surprising to me that R is above JavaScript.

~~~
pjmlp
Currently doing some projects on the life sciences industry, most researchers
I have met are using straight Excel, VB.NET when VBA macros aren't enough or
R.

------
mhh__
D did surprisingly well, methinks: Two places below Rust is odd, considering
the vast chasm in (online: reddit/HN) mindshare between the two.

What is the definition of enterprise here? Matlab seems a bit too high up, or
is there a use for Matlab that I'm not aware of?

~~~
sevensor
A lot of engineers (MechE, EE, and so forth, not software) learn Matlab in
school. They take that skill with them to the workplace.

------
starchild3001
I tend to be very skeptical of a list that puts python into #1 spot. R also so
high? Again this makes little sense.

[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2016](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2016)

------
luord
Any list putting Python on top makes me happy. It still is and remains my
favorite language and, even if the metrics of the list are highly selective
and not a general representation, it's nice to see it represented.

------
cutler
Any jobs list which has Python above Javascript and Java has to be flawed.
Dice.com is hardly the oracle either. Indeed.com would have been a better
source. I also think it's better to search job postings by title.

~~~
padiyar83
>> Any jobs list which has Python above Javascript and Java has to be flawed.

What data are you looking at to backup this assertion?

~~~
cutler
Indeed.co.uk by title search.

------
fellellor
How is C used in mobile? Do people write something in C and then cross compile
it to Java?

Sorry for the newb question.

------
asah
Embarrassingly bogus, just click and see for yourself.

~~~
sqeaky
I clicked it and read it, and I see no reason to believe such, could you point
out what is wrong to me?

~~~
asah
In mobile, the top are: C, Java, C++, C#. C and C# aren't used for mobile...

In enterprise, JavaScript isn't even top 10 ??? and R is #6?

In embedded, the top are C, C++, and Arduino which isn't even a "language" ???

In web, top are Python, Java, C# then JavaScript -- nevermind that virtually
100.0% of all web apps include some amount of JavaScript...

I'm a big fan of Python... but not this way...

~~~
smitherfield
C# (Xamarin) is probably #4 in mobile after Java, Swift and Obj-C. But yes,
putting C in #1 is pretty absurd, although it's based on a survey of IEEE
Spectrum readers, who maybe are disproportionately working on drivers, 3D
games or the mobile operating systems themselves.

------
kimi
More ADA than Clojure? ha ha ha

------
dsun179
This list is a biased joke. The "12 metrics from 10 carefully chosen online
sources" must be very bad chosen.

------
bdavisx
I filtered by "Mobile" for both the "IEEE Spectrum" (which I guess means
overall) and the "Trending" and Kotlin was nowhere to be found.

So I have to question the list in it's entirety. I know I"m a Kotlin fanboy
and that it's not a "gigantic" language, but still, you'd think it would at
least show up as trending for mobile in a 2017 list.

~~~
kronos29296
"So what are the Top Ten Languages for the typical Spectrum reader?"

This is survey on top programming languages among spectrum readers. So maybe
spectrum readers are not into Kotlin.

~~~
bdavisx
Actually I was looking at the larger 40-some list, not the top 10, should have
mentioned that in my comment.

